# My "keeper" Logan 1825



## bama7 (Feb 1, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of my current project.  It is a Logan 1825 which is the lathe I intend on making my keeper.  A few months ago I posted some pictures of it after I got it home from the PO's place. It is coming along well so far.  I really like the way it is setup with the QCGB, QCTP, and it has a clutch.  Quite a bit of tooling came with it also.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice work so far!  Looks great.  Think about adding to the thread as you progress on your restoration.  I put it on my watch list.


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yup, very pretty, love the two tone paint.  Great job.


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice work.  I have the same model sans the nice paint - they're nice lathes.

John


----------



## bama7 (Feb 3, 2016)

Here are a couple more pictures of the progress.  I cranked her up today and it sounded very smooth with no audible problems or concerns.  I am very happy with it to this point.  I cleaned the grease and junk off the cross slide and the tailstock.  Next will be the disassembly, clean, paint, and install.  I need to take some time and make sure everything works smooth on the slides and then I can get it dirty.


----------



## MBfrontier (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice looking paint job. Looking forward to seeing the rest of your project.


----------



## bama7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok, this rascal is done for now.  I like the way it came together and how it performs.  It is a very quiet and smooth lathe.  The only thing I may do to the lathe is get into the motor compartment and do some real cleaning, scraping, and painting.  I think I want to play some first.  I also am cleaning the milling attachment I got along the way and want to see if it will fit without any modifications.  It won't take long to figure that out, the fit I mean.  It also has a hand collet closer and collets.  I am not sure if all the pieces are there.  Sorry for the bad lighting.  Anyway, here she is!


----------



## bama7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thought I would add a couple of before pictures too.


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice job - and what a difference from before!  

John


----------



## MBfrontier (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks really good. May as well have fun using it for a while. If there are no major issues, the motor box can wait for you to run the machine and get to know the feel of it and make adjustments for a while.  Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bama7 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well my "keeper lathe" is now my "goner lathe".  A friend of mine was in need of a lathe for his small motorcycle business and wanted to buy mine.  Easy come easy go.  I gave him what I considered to be a good deal, especially since I liked that lathe.  So now I am on the lookout for another project.  What is wrong with me?  I have now refurbished and sold a Craftsman 618, a Logan/Wards 200, and a Logan 1825.  I guess I like to fix them more than use them.  Oh well.


----------

